# Ferret Breeders in the uk



## newtothegame (Jul 20, 2014)

Hi,
I'm looking for a decent breeder in the uk. I have found a few on advertising sites, such as pets4homes, but i am not convinced that they are legitimate. I live in the south east, just outside London, but would travel.
Any help please.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Hi 

I would love to be able to recommend you a breeder but in truth, finding a good honest breeder is like looking for a needle in a hay stack, I am a breeder myself but almost all of my babies stay with me for life as I feel this is the only true way to keep a track on the health of the ferrets, I only breed selected litters and not every year either, its more like a litter every 4 years. 

If I where you I would maybe visit some of the breeders you see about ask questions and then see how you feel when you meet. The fact is ferrets are overbred and people just don't care


----------



## newtothegame (Jul 20, 2014)

DKDREAM said:


> Hi
> 
> I would love to be able to recommend you a breeder but in truth, finding a good honest breeder is like looking for a needle in a hay stack, I am a breeder myself but almost all of my babies stay with me for life as I feel this is the only true way to keep a track on the health of the ferrets, I only breed selected litters and not every year either, its more like a litter every 4 years.
> 
> If I where you I would maybe visit some of the breeders you see about ask questions and then see how you feel when you meet. The fact is ferrets are overbred and people just don't care


I've found that already. After contacting a few 'breeders', and getting badly spelled and, well, with very poor grammar. Responses to my query; 'I'm wondering about future litters you have available...colour, how many, sexes ect', were along the lines of, 'wot u want 2 no.' and 'easier if u tell me wot u want an i tell u if i got it'. 
Call me picky, but that's not the sort if impression I would want to give to buyers/adopters.

I did get only lovely reply though. She sounded as if she cared too. (Which cannot be said for the others)


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Sadly a lot of breeders wont answer questions that you have as all they want is a sale or the kits gone, many litters are born because the people wont pay to vasectomise a boy or get the girl an injection. So many aren't truthful either about the health of their ferrets nor age. 

there are some nice breeders about though. I hope you manage to find what your looking for.


----------

